# Some observations w/ the Smoke and DigiQ Dx2 and question w/ WSM 22.5"



## dap9 (Mar 3, 2018)

Just some FYI:   I have a Weber Smokey Mountain 22.5".  Hopefully this info is useful...

Long story short:  I have a WSM 22.5"... When using the Smoke pit probe on the same grate as the DigiQ Dx2 probe, the temps read pretty identical.  Last weekend I put the Dx2 on the bottom rack and the Smoke on the top rack and noticed a 20-25deg difference - where the top rack was 20-25deg hotter.

Anyone else have this experience?


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 3, 2018)

Yep, that's how it is with the 22.5" WSM.  I see 15 to 25F lower temps on t h e bottom rack. Now that you know it, you can adjust for it when using both racks.

Or, get yourself a couple 4×8 standard cement bricks.  You can actually take the bottom rack out, put the bricks on the top rack, put the slightly smaller bottom rack on top of the bricks, and the lid will still fit. I do that abut every time I make jerky.  Works with tri tip and ribs too.  Hey, found a pic.








You can also take out the water pan and use the WSM like a UDS. Although I've never done it with two racks, I suspect the bottom rack might be a little hotter being closer to the fire. I'll have to check that out for myself.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 4, 2018)

Same here, I very rarely use my bottom grate. Most of the time it's hanging on the wall in my garage so it doesn't get dirty with the drippings.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2018)

Yep a 20 degree difference is pretty standard.
I like the brick idea, Ray!
I usually just use one rack most of the time, but will give the bricks a try the next time I need 2 racks.
Al


----------



## dr k (Mar 4, 2018)

dap9 said:


> Just some FYI:   I have a Weber Smokey Mountain 22.5".  Hopefully this info is useful...
> 
> Long story short:  I have a WSM 22.5"... When using the Smoke pit probe on the same grate as the DigiQ Dx2 probe, the temps read pretty identical.  Last weekend I put the Dx2 on the bottom rack and the Smoke on the top rack and noticed a 20-25deg difference - where the top rack was 20-25deg hotter.
> 
> Anyone else have this experience?


heat stacking like with water heaters.  The heat is waiting to get out the top vent so it's hotter on the top rack than the one below it and as hot as the second from the bottom so to speak.


----------



## dr k (Apr 22, 2018)

This is the latest special or maybe not so special offer or disposal from Thermoworks I never could wrap my head around.

Smoke is our newest alarm thermometer, and we have accumulated a small number of Smoke units here that, for various reasons, we will not sell as new units. Open Box Includes:


sales demos  (to whom are these demos given?  If you don't buy online from Thermoworks you void the warranty.)
customer returns
cosmetic seconds  (grind up the defects and injection mould them again till they pass and then assemble.) 
slightly damaged packaging  ?
refurbished units
While not the same as new, all units are like-new and include the full warranty. They include Smoke, Smoke Receiver, Pro-Series High Temp Cooking Probe, Pro-Series High Temp Air Probe with Grate Clip, and operating instructions. In most cases, you won't be able to differentiate these from new stock.

This is a private sale for our email subscribers, but you are welcome to forward the link to friends and family. 

Only $76 each!




Limit 5 per customer. Hurry! Quantities very limited!



This is just an observation that is unique to Thermoworks.  Open box sales on everything they sell all the time.  I don't get it.  The great reviews on the Thermapen made by Electronic Temperature Instruments Ltd., Worthing, UK and sold by Thermoworks and products Thermoworks makes are backed with high praise.  Everyone loves what comes from Thermoworks so how are they generating so much product that they limit five per order that are seconds?  Like I said It's just an observation that is concerning to me on the five bullet points above.  Is their shipping department a monkey house?


----------



## mng024 (Nov 2, 2018)

dap9 said:


> Just some FYI:   I have a Weber Smokey Mountain 22.5".  Hopefully this info is useful...
> 
> Long story short:  I have a WSM 22.5"... When using the Smoke pit probe on the same grate as the DigiQ Dx2 probe, the temps read pretty identical.  Last weekend I put the Dx2 on the bottom rack and the Smoke on the top rack and noticed a 20-25deg difference - where the top rack was 20-25deg hotter.
> 
> Anyone else have this experience?



I just purchased a DigiQ and am running it on my WSM 18.5" also with a Smoke unit.  How close were your temperatures between the two thermometers? I noticed that when the temperature climbs extremely fast on my smoke, usually due to taking the lid off, the temperature on the digiq stays a lot lower. Once they level out I'm showing that the smoke is reading 5 to 8 degrees higher than my digiq. I know it's not a major issue but I'm pretty OCD about that stuff.


----------



## mng024 (Nov 2, 2018)

Now a 15° difference


----------

